# trains north from Newark Liberty airport



## Sally (Jan 7, 2012)

I am trying to figure out the best way to get a train northbound from Newark Liberty. My final destination is New Haven. Do you take New Jersey Transit, is there a way to get to Metro North (through Metero Park?) or do you take Amtrak? I have a lot of luggage. Sometimes my daughter is traveling alone, sometimes she is traveling with someone so I am also thinking about safety. What is the safest, easiest way to get to New Haven out of Newark Liberty.

Thanks.


----------



## NY Penn (Jan 7, 2012)

Easiest way is one of the Northeast Regionals.

Just go to amtrak.com and where it says from (upper-left), type in EWR and where it says to, type in NHV. Choose a date, and press go.

PS And for now, there is no station where one can transfer from New Jersey Transit to Metro North. One would have to walk from Penn Station to Grand Central - that's quite a long walk with luggage.

Edit: Didn't see your last question. The trains are very safe. There are always many people.


----------



## Trogdor (Jan 7, 2012)

If you are flying Continental/United, I believe you can through-ticket to New Haven on Amtrak using a codeshare connection. There might be a fare benefit to doing so, but not really sure. Check the cost of buying an Amtrak ticket EWR-NHV, and then see what the airline would charge for that connection (again, only works with Continental/United right now).


----------



## Texan Eagle (Jan 11, 2012)

As others have mentioned, Amtrak Northeast Regional is your best bet. From the airport terminal at Newark Liberty, you can take the AirTrain that goes to _Newark Liberty International_ train station, (code EWR), from where you can board the NE Regional train to New Haven. The station has elevators so you should be fine taking along a lot of luggage.


----------

